# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  [C++] – Code Quản lý bán hàng

## duykhoa

1. Giới thiệu : Xây dựng 1 chương trình quản lý bán hàng trên nền Dos.

2. Ngôn ngữ : C++.

3. Tác giả : duc30121989.

4. Giao diện :

​5. Nguồn : sưu tầm từ Blog http://tip4it.tk :book:

Download here
http://cid-a4e5440d42a2f4f4.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Documents/laptrinhC/Quanlybanhang1270709.rar
Pass: tip4it.tk​

----------


## Hatobaby

Không down đuơcn bạn ơi ????? File bị xóa rùi sao ý, bạn up lại đi.

----------


## alodienlanh

Mình là tác giả bài code đó, ai có nhu cầu gửi mail vào [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> mình sẽ gửi code cho bạn.

----------

